# Craftsmen 143.025071 2 cycle Tecumseh loses power under load



## fespo (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello all, new to the forum and first post here.
Ok, I have a Craftsmen Tecumseh 2 cycle engine that starts and runs fine until you put it under load. Once under load it loses power and dies out. I removed the carb and flushed it out with carb cleaner, the carb was clean to the eye. I reinstalled and same issues. Any Ideas? Thanks Fespo


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Carb, needs to be soaked in a carb dip, or lacquer thinner, for several hours or overnight. Then the holes cleaned out with a welding tip cleaner.

Or you have insufficient fuel supply and it's dying out because it's starving for fuel. This could be a clogged fuel line, clogged carb, sticky fuel needle inlet valve, float not coming down and sticking, maybe due to a sticking pin, or the gas cap it's not venting similar to holding your finger over the end of a straw.


----------



## fespo (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks Jlawrenceville, I will try soaking it in carb dip over night. Does that main jet come out easy? I did check the fuel line and replaced the filter, I removed the bowl while the fuel line was on and fuel was coming out. I will check the fuel cap tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Many on here use fuel filters, I don't, neither on my lawn mowers. Possibly remove the fuel filter and try it. I had this issue with a Kawasaki 48" walk behind this summer. It was starving for fuel. I removed the fuel line from the carburetor and sufficient amount and flow came out. On again, it died. I even blew through the house and filter. Hose On then off, on off, screw it, removed the filter, put a longer length of hose on it, cut my lawn four times, cut a neighbor's lawn twice, never died.

Had the same dying problem with a lawnmower, happened few times, clogged vent or bad vent in the gas cap. Once the fuel ran out of the fuel bowl, the engine died.

If the main jet doesn't come out easy, it's really crapped up. For the carb dip, everything needs to come apart and the jets go in the carb dip also.


----------

